# Am I wrong?



## Mymr1111 (Nov 8, 2021)

I’ve been married for several years. Much of the relationship has been dictated by my husband, finances, how many kids, the house, any type of intimacy (can’t count how many times I’ve been turned down over the years)… all of it. On top of that the last two years have been so difficult for me. He’s constantly in a bad mood and I feel like take the brunt of his fussing. I also feel I have to keep the peace. We just recently separated so I can take time to figure out what I want. Now he’s acting like the person I met 10 years ago. Am I wrong for still needing this time away? I don’t trust he’s actually changed. Any thoughts/advice would be appreciated!


----------



## Joe Montana (Nov 4, 2021)

Stay away for at least 90 days. I have been there done that in shorter time only to see the old return quickly. Date him for ahwile, enjoy this old him, have fun teenage sex again. I would give my arm to go back to that, I truly wish I would have held out longer in the seperation.


----------



## TheyAreWritingSongsOfLove (Nov 3, 2021)

Do NOT trust that he has changed. He has had a moment of clarity, but that is completely unrelated to his long term behavior. In fact I'd be very willing to bet you will find yourself right back where you started with him. If this sounds negative, it is. You have not presented any evidence to convince me otherwise. Maybe he is a new man, but w
hat proof do you have?


----------

